# Error: No Signal Input



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a 2.66GHz, 60GB, 256 DDR-RAM Desktop which is not booting, instead of the green blinking, I get a red blinking light. The monitor keeps saying: No Signal Input!
This happened after a short period of electricity failure in our building, during which the computer was turned off.

Now, it was (is) running on XP and I'd just graphically transformed it to Vista (with the Vista Transformation Pack), hence I'd changed the system files. I've also been defragmenting partly (38% only) the HD with Diskeeper Premier 2007.
It took more time to boot, but all was fine, it was working pleasantly.

Now, I'm wondering what the problem is. Vista is supposed to suck up the processors power, and mine's is that high. It could also be a virus, even though I've got AVG Anti-Virus installed and it did not inform me of anything. Or it could be a defragmenting problem.. 
I really doubt that it has something to do with the electricity cut, as the computer was not running at that time, but of course, everything's possible.


Is there a way out of it? 
Is it still possible to save my data on the HD? When yes, how can I connect it to another computer to recover data?
I'm kinda desperate..:sigh:would appreciate every piece of advice....


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Don't you get any picture at all - not even the BIOS screen?
If so - reset BIOS.


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

Nope, no pic at all. Just the error message.

What are BIOS and how to reset them?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

To reset BIOS:

First ground yourself by touching a radiator or the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "Reset bios" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait for 30 minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

Arrite, I reset BIOS and restarted the desktop. Screens appeared, saying:
Checking NVRAM..No NVRAM!
Whats NVRAM? :S
And where shall I enter BIOS, save and exit the new settings??


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

NVRAM = Non-volatile random access memory. 
To enter BIOS you usually tap Del, Esc or F2 when the computer starts.
To fix the the NVRAM error - turn the computer off and unplug it from the wall. Then take the RAM sticks out and put them back. Also - take the video card (if you have one) out - then put it back.

Oh - and are you trying to run Vista with 256MB RAM?


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

Take the RAM out? Does that mean I have to dismantle the CPU again? :S


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try entering BIOS and loading "Setup defaults" (or something similar) first.
What computer do you have?


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

I rebooted.
It says the following:
Checking NVRAM
262144KB OK

DEL: Setup F8: Boot Menu F12: Networt boot TAB: Logo
Auto-Detecting Pri Master..Not Detected.....
Auto-Detecting Pri Master..Not Detected.....
Auto-Detecting Pri Master..Not Detected.....

Anything I can do?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you enter BIOS and load Defaults (tap the Del key when the computer starts)?
If that doesn't help - you have to open the case and check the connections to the hard drive(s) and CD drive(s).


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

Rite, so I managed to type 'Delete' now. I've reached the segment where I've got 11 options:
Standard CMOS Setup
Advanced Setup
Power Management Setup
PCI/ Plug and Play Setup
Load Optimal Settings
Load Best Performance Settings
Features Setup
CPU PnP Setup
Hardware Monitor
Change Passwort
Exit.

Should I choose the 'Standard CMOS Setup' option?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No - choose "Load optimal settings" and press the Enter key. Then choose Exit > Save settings.


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

Done. Its working!
Thanks a MILLION!!!!!!!! 
I realllyyy wonder what the problem was...Can't figure it out...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error: No Signal Input*

Great! I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile: Sometimes the BIOS gets "confused" after a power failure.


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error: No Signal Input*

Yea...thanks to you! : )


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error: No Signal Input*

Yea!
Thanks to YOU! : )
*Hip hpi hurray* : )


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error: No Signal Input*

Yea!
Thanks to YOU! : )
*Hip hip hurray*

I guess I should do a proper defragmenting thing now..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error: No Signal Input*

If Windows is running slow a defragmentation (among other things) could help.


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error: No Signal Input*

Ahalllrite....facing the problem again and again..the pc just freezes, so I have to restart it all the time. It's completely useless.
So now I settled down to reformat it. What happens is, reformatting begins and ends. I restart it and it tells me to insert some CD/Boot disk A (floppy)....
But the CD drive is not opening.....!!
I've tried reseting the BIOS, but that dint really help...it's got nothing to do with the problem I guess... 
Argh..what do I do now?:upset:


----------

